# Looking for a Signal Meter / Spectrum Analyzer



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a low cost UHF/VHF signal meter or spectrum analyzer in a USB form factor that I can use on a laptop PC to do some antenna testing. What are people using ? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CrazyScan SW with 8VSB USB Stick like Hauppage or similar - see what CS support


----------

